# 14 and 0 (sup beez)



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

finally joined up over here. Mavs are 14 and 0. Few mavs stats


mavs are top in the league in scoring at 104 a game
they are 11th in the league in points giving up (89 a game)
second in the league in shooting at 46 percent
fourth in the league in opponents shooting at 41 percnet
first in the league in three point shooting at 40 percent
13th in the league in opponents 3 points percentage at 33 percent
third in the league in rebounding at 46 a game
2nd in the league only allowing opponents to block 4 shots a game
9th in assists a game at 21
7th in the league steals with 7 a game
2nd in the league with only 13 turnovers a game
8th in the league forcing turnovers with 16 a game


they are in the top five in just about every team category offensively and defenisvely you can't deny that kid. If you watched any mavs game you'd notice the diff between the way they play offensively (more under control and not forcing shots) and defensively (forcing turnovers and teams CAN'T SCORE ON THEM) They are killing teams man. For the past 2 years they've lost in the second round. This year they have put everything together.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

The zone defense works for Dallas because they don't have any great individual defenders and because Bradley is finally getting adequate in the center position!

Nobody seems able to stop their scoring and their new TEAM defensive effort is paying big time!

BTW, welcome......where did you post before? The Mavs can use some solid posters here - especially seeing as how they are playing their A#1 game - every game!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

I post on rapmusic.com and sohh.com. That's where I met beez at. He brought me over here. I'm a true mavs fan. Been a fan since the blackman/harper/aguirre days and all the horrid lottery years. Feels good to see them finally doing well


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> I post on rapmusic.com and sohh.com. That's where I met beez at. He brought me over here. I'm a true mavs fan. Been a fan since the blackman/harper/aguirre days and all the horrid lottery years. Feels good to see them finally doing well


I've been a Mavs fan since around the same time. They are fun to watch and now they have the "D" to match their great offense - which really makes them fun to watch. BTW, Beez is one of my favorites around here, too. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## MadFace (Jul 12, 2002)

*I give credit where it's due*

dallas has a tough team. I was at the game. Finley couldn't miss it seemed like. The funny thing is...I think the mavs are better without Nick the quick and Lefrantz.* ( for team chemistry sake)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: I give credit where it's due*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> dallas has a tough team. I was at the game. Finley couldn't miss it seemed like. The funny thing is...I think the mavs are better without Nick the quick and Lefrantz.* ( for team chemistry sake)


That is very possible. They have been the core for a while now.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

naw man they gonna need nick to backup nash and they need raef cause with him and bradley that gives the mavs two of the nbas best shot blockers. And in the playoffs NVE is a clutch player (last year he was hurt and had offseason surgery on his hand shoulda done it on his knee too) Right now when bradley gets in foul trouble the mavs get into a lil trouble sometimes cause there's no real shotblocker in there to protect the basket. That's 12 fouls to give instead of just 6 and that'll be crucial in the playoffs


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> naw man they gonna need nick to backup nash and they need raef cause with him and bradley that gives the mavs two of the nbas best shot blockers. And in the playoffs NVE is a clutch player (last year he was hurt and had offseason surgery on his hand shoulda done it on his knee too) Right now when bradley gets in foul trouble the mavs get into a lil trouble sometimes cause there's no real shotblocker in there to protect the basket. That's 12 fouls to give instead of just 6 and that'll be crucial in the playoffs


Well said, as in the playoffs, teams need all of the points AND "fouls to give" that they can muster. Not only can Raef block shots and provide another 6 fouls to give to some big fellas in the playoffs, but he can score, too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wat going on INTELLECT. Glad you here. Those Mavericks are just looking to good right now. NASH FINLEY AND NOWITSKI are playing out theyre mind right now. THey are the winning the championship this year


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

I told you nve and raef are INTEGRAL parts of this team! lol


----------

